
Kogito – Cloud-based business automation platform - based2
https://kogito.kie.org/get-started/
======
pachico
It really strikes me how many times new products fail to describe efficiently
what they do. It often seems they're explaining what the project/service does
to someone who already knows it rather than to someone who just landed on
their website. Many Apache products lack of proper explanation, in my opinion.
Some times even AWS services.

Well, it could be I'm bad at understanding their explanation. Am I the only
one thinking this?

~~~
pachico
I hope you guys at Kogito take this in a constructive way. For instance, once
you want to know more and you read "examples", as user, I want to fully
understand what does it do! Instead, I find a link to
[https://github.com/kiegroup/kogito-
examples/releases](https://github.com/kiegroup/kogito-examples/releases) . I
have no doubt your software is amazing, I just would like you to help me
understand what it does and if it suits me. :)

~~~
evacchi
we will! We are currently working on making our documentation and getting
started experience more accessible. We welcome constructive feedback like this
:)

------
ceeker
In case people from this project are still checking this thread. I am actually
looking into Drools at this moment so the timing cannot be better...

I have a few questions:

1\. Is this a new skin/interface for existing tools like Drools / jBPM or re-
implementing that functionality?

1a. If new skin: is it fair to say, once the business application is built
(there maybe bugs along the way due to the stage of this project), since the
foundation is Drools / jBPM, we can expect production quality that we would
expect out of Drools/jBPM?

2\. What is the KIE Group? Is this owned by Redhat? It is very hard to tell by
reading the footer.

3\. Does the team provide consulting services to use these tools for an
enterprise adoption?

~~~
evacchi
1\. it's both :) we're keeping a lot of the features in place but we are
taking the chance to renew some parts and drop or redesign some 2\. KIE
(Knowledge Is Everything) is the collective name of the development group that
works on Kogito/Drools/jBPM/OptaPlanner. It's not a legal entity so it's not
technically "owned" by RH, but the majority of us work for RH 3\. RH provides
subscription services and consulting

------
fulafel
What does it do? Business automation platform sounds very nonspecific.

~~~
evacchi
Full disclosure: I work on Kogito. This is a "rethinking" of our traditional
engines (Drools, jBPM, OptaPlanner) especially meant for
containerized/k8s/lightweight deployment, with support for native compilation
through Quarkus.

Also you may want to take a look at our fresh new editors: they are available
as VSCode extension, Chrome extension and stand-alone via bpmn.new and dmn.new
:)

~~~
tappio
I came across Kogito some days ago as I was looking into some alternatives for
our drools based engine. I'd like to build some kind of online editor for
business people to manage drm rules easily. How would one go about doing
something like that with Kogito?

~~~
ceeker
Could you please share your reasons for looking at alternatives to Drools? I
am in the process of evaluating Drools and it will be great to understand why
people move away from it.

~~~
tappio
"Looking for alternatives" was maybe a bit too much. As far I understood these
are built pretty much on the same core? So using the same rule sets should
work on Kogito too. We recently moved to micro services and I'd like to have
the editor as part of another service instead of kie workbench so I've been
looking around for ways to accomplish that.

~~~
evacchi
you should look into our new tooling [https://kiegroup.github.io/kogito-
online/#/](https://kiegroup.github.io/kogito-online/#/)

also, yes: Kogito is still based on Drools for the rules part

------
etxm
You’ve got to update your marketing page with some examples besides a small
diagram and some java class names. I had to get all the way to mentioning
drools before I knew WTF Kogito did.

BTW rules[1] is pretty good.

[1] [https://github.com/jruizgit/rules](https://github.com/jruizgit/rules)

~~~
evacchi
We know. We are doing our best to update the docs and website, we will publish
something better soon. In the meantime you can have a look at our blogs (e.g.
[http://blog.athico.com/](http://blog.athico.com/)) and our examples
[https://github.com/kiegroup/kogito-
examples](https://github.com/kiegroup/kogito-examples)

this deep dive is also a nice overview of the project (also yay I am there)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBkX6v57Jbo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBkX6v57Jbo)

------
znpy
the name sounds a lot like "cogito" by ExpertSystem

~~~
logosmonkey
Epic EMR also uses Cogito as part of their branding.

